# Advice/opinions needed



## lukecas (May 10, 2011)

Hi,

Not sure if this thread is appropriate here as it concerns both education and employment. 

I would like to seek some advice and opinions from the forumers here. I am currently residing in Singapore, mid 30s, and is contemplating taking up MBA to enhance my career prospects. Due to family and work commitments, I am leaning towards taking an online MBA or Distance learning MBA. At the same time, I am also exploring the possibility to work in Australia in 2 years times.

The situation is, I am torn between doing a 

1) DL MBA from UK (better reputation and accreditations, comparatively cheaper)

2) online MBA from Australia (> expensive and less reputable)

However, option could (I am not too sure about this, hence could), potentially open me up to job opportunities in Australia, due to:

a) it's a Australia MBA and I intend to move to Australia and
b) I could potentially find more contacts and job opportunities when I am in Australia for my capstone module.

I am not sure how much truth does my assumptions hold, hence would like to seek some opinion and advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BSC Nursing (Apr 14, 2013)

Do MBA from some Australian University not distance learning. Come on student visa and later on go for PR


----------



## ProblemChild (Mar 12, 2013)

The impression I got from my experience of working here in Australia for the last five years is that Australian employers generally prefer UK uni degree holders to Australian uni degree holders. Networks necessary for business are usually established at school so studying in an Australian uni probably will not help much. My impression. Other people may have different experience.


----------



## Ryan2012 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Study and Work in Perth*

There are interesting points to international students coming to Australia. They may look at quality study, migration pathway, gain international experience in a prestigious country of Australia, get higher salary, have better life and many other attractions. Although all of mentioned points would be a logic behind further study having local education while gaining Australian work experience makes an international student a valuable asset for the country. "Skilled workers" which is in WA shortage may benefit more by having a best localised available manpower after Australian residents. watch the video TCWA success story, it is true.


----------

